# what do others eat?



## scarletangel (Jun 1, 2010)

hi, im a type 2 diabetic since december, and am very much still finding my feet.  i am so enjoying ready the posts and realising im very much not alone in all this.  But im intrested to know what other people eat, im basically looking for things to try. what say we start with breakfasts, at the mo im having a bowl of special K with a banana, and i use "ONE" milk. now that keeps me going all morning. what do other people have?  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



i cant thank you all enought for answering my question?
it has certainly given me "food for thought", about diff breakfasts
thank you x


----------



## wallycorker (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi scarletangel,

I'm a non-insulin dependent Type 2 who takes metformin tablets.

For breakfast most days I eat bacon and tomatoes sometimes with mushrooms or an egg. Another popular breakfast for me is low-fat natural yoghurt with berry fruits such as bluberries, blackberries or raspberries.

None of those do hardly anything whatsoever to raise my blood glucose levels.

Best wishes - ohn


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 1, 2010)

I test my BG and I have learned what quantitites of foods make me high. I now eat starchy carbs in moderation.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 1, 2010)

Most days it's oatmeal for me but on Sundays it's the great British train smash: sausage, bacon, tomatoes, mushrooms and a slice of wholegrain toast. All washed down with copious amounts of tea.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 2, 2010)

I tend to have toast most of the time (Burgen bread only as it's low GI) with a little bit of cheese or pate, sometimes a small slice of black pudding.  I tend to eat an english breakfast (ie bacon, eggs etc) either on holiday or at weekends.  If i decide on cereal, i eat Liz's granola (thanks to wallycorker for his idea on that one)


----------



## VictoriaGreen (Jun 2, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE Lizi's Granola. It is the only carbs I tend to eat throughout the day, and because it is low GI and low GL, it releases slowly throughout the morning and keeps me going until lunch time. You can get it on line here http://www.good-carb-food.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=Lizis+Granola or in Waitrose.

It's gorgeous to boot! I have a Shape Zero yogurt with it (zero fat and zero added sugar).


----------



## sat (Jun 2, 2010)

I too am still very much finding my feet [diagnosed Feb 2010]. For breakfast I tend to eat weetabix with semi skimmed milk and a lovely cup of tea! and then snack on an apple or plum mid morning.

HbA1C has been going down - in March 8.4; April 7.00; and latest in May 6.5  

Sat


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 2, 2010)

I used to have weetabix, but found it sends me high so I switched to oatmeal and it seems to work.


----------



## wallycorker (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi again scarletangel,

Just in case you haven't seen this thread already, you can read more details of the diet that I developed to reverse my Type 2 situation - i.e. every reading (HbA1c, blood pressure, total cholesterol, LDL, triglycerides etc) are all now much better than it was at the time of diagnosis more than nine years ago:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6435

Perhaps it will give you some ideas of things to work on as regards diet.

Certainly, as far as I am concerned diet has been the most important factor in improving my Type 2 situation. Moreover, any of the symptoms that I had experienced in eight years of getting worse (they call it "progression") by following the usual healthcare professional advice given so often to people with Type 2 of "do not test" and "eat plenty of starchy carbohydrate" have now disappeared altogether.

Best wishes - John


----------



## johnsonhartley (Jun 4, 2010)

carina62 said:


> I tend to have toast most of the time (Burgen bread only as it's low GI) with a little bit of cheese or pate, sometimes a small slice of black pudding.  I tend to eat an english breakfast (ie bacon, eggs etc) either on holiday or at weekends.  If i decide on cereal, i eat Liz's granola (thanks to wallycorker for his idea on that one)



hi. my first reply quite nervous really.anyway cant get to grips with this type 2 milarki my question is do all suppermarkets sell liz's granola.thanks


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2010)

johnsonhartley said:


> hi. my first reply quite nervous really.anyway cant get to grips with this type 2 milarki my question is do all suppermarkets sell liz's granola.thanks



Hi, welcome to the forum  If you click on the link below it will take you to a page that gives details of where it can be bought:

http://www.lizis.co.uk/index.php/where-to-buy


----------



## wallycorker (Jun 4, 2010)

johnsonhartley said:


> hi. my first reply quite nervous really.anyway cant get to grips with this type 2 milarki my question is do all suppermarkets sell liz's granola.thanks


Hi johnsonhartley - It's good to meet you!

My local Tesco used to stock the product but not in the area reserved for the other cereals - it was in the special foods/asian foods area. However, they stopped selling it some time back. They seem to sell it still online and I can find it at Tesco in the next town.

I'm also told that Waitrose sell it but we don't have one around here.

Best wishes - John


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 4, 2010)

My breakfast is usually a bowl of porage (3-4 dessert spoons of oats) plus one banana and dash of milk. A small glass of orange juice and a large mug of coffee!

I established, through testing, that my blood glucose levels were fine 2hrs after (can be back to around 5-6). But suspect that my pancreas is producing a reasonable qty of insulin currently (I'm not on any medication, it's just diet and exercise at the moment).

Andy


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 4, 2010)

70 grams Costco blueberry and pecan cereal with 100gram semi skimmed milk for brecky
cold chicken sandwich (seeded batch bread) for lunch
cooked meal with 70gram pasta or a couple of spuds, 5/6 strawberries now they are in season or a navel orange. (barbecued pork rubs with mushroom,tomato,onion skewers and mini corn cobs tonight).


----------



## johnsonhartley (Jun 9, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum  If you click on the link below it will take you to a page that gives details of where it can be bought:
> 
> http://www.lizis.co.uk/index.php/where-to-buy



thanks northerner. maria x


----------



## johnsonhartley (Jun 9, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> Hi johnsonhartley - It's good to meet you!
> 
> My local Tesco used to stock the product but not in the area reserved for the other cereals - it was in the special foods/asian foods area. However, they stopped selling it some time back. They seem to sell it still online and I can find it at Tesco in the next town.
> 
> ...



nice to meet you . thanks  maria x


----------



## diadeb (Jul 21, 2010)

*What do others eat*

Hi Scarletangel, I must say that I am so far lucky in that I can eat porridge, which I love, with no raise in B/G. For breakfast I usually have 40g Rolled Oats with 10-15g Oat Bran, made with water and then some added skimmed milk and sweetener and maybe a piece of fruit. 
I also sometimes have an omelette with tomatoes, mushrooms, peppers etc


----------

